# Hit a curb, now positive camber



## jeffcaplan (Dec 30, 2008)

A while back I was driving my 2001 330i and hit my front driver's side wheel on a curb (was driving on snow and lost traction). Initially I thought the damage was pretty obvious, as the lower control arm was bent and the rear mount on the control arm was destroyed. After replacing the lower control arm and mount I thought I was done but the wheel was tilted out at the top (extreme positive camber). I asked around and was told that it was probably the strut. Now I've replaced the struts and mounts on both sides but the problem is still not solved! Worst of all, I have no idea what to try or how to figure out where the problem is at this point. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

jeffcaplan said:


> A while back I was driving my 2001 330i and hit my front driver's side wheel on a curb (was driving on snow and lost traction). Initially I thought the damage was pretty obvious, as the lower control arm was bent and the rear mount on the control arm was destroyed. After replacing the lower control arm and mount I thought I was done but the wheel was tilted out at the top (extreme positive camber). I asked around and was told that it was probably the strut. Now I've replaced the struts and mounts on both sides but the problem is still not solved! Worst of all, I have no idea what to try or how to figure out where the problem is at this point. Anyone have any ideas?


check for a deformed strut tower.... look at the top, it may be pulled in.

my E46 had the opposite problem, mushroomed strut tower that caused a huge amount of negative camber. had to pound the tower flat again and install the XI reinforcement plates.


----------



## jeffcaplan (Dec 30, 2008)

Orient,
Thanks for the answer. I looked at the strut tower and it does not look deformed. As far as I can tell, it looks identical to the tower on the passenger side. No one I've talked to seems to suspect the steering knuckle and I was wondering whether this is because it is stronger than any of the connecting parts or whether it might be bent. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------

